# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Comic conundrum on Healing

## Randy Rocket

Hi, new here, I thought about a concept in comic books that I've not really found a direct answer for. 

When it comes to characters withy advance healing capabilities, characters like wolverine, deadpool and lobo come to mind. Infact I thought about this after watching superman - man of tomorrow, very good movie worth a watch.

Not to go into spoilers much, but in the movie, Lobo blows himself up with a bomb, and walks about from it in one piece, for obvious reasons due to his healing. 

My thought though is that, I also remember years ago, in a wolverine comic, wolverine was blown up in a car crash and all the flesh vaporized from hid body, but his healed up rapidly, since that writer decided to play it his healing was faster then the flash could run, obviously a writing decision. 

What I want to know though, when you have this kind of advanced healing on a character, one who can heal up their entire body from a single cell, like all thats left of them is a foot or finger, and they can reform completely from that. What happens when if you have say two fingers left after an explosion, or say the character simply has their hand cut off. Does this process spawn a second identity character like two wolverines, deadpools or lobos? If they can heal up completely from one piece of themselves, with full memories and everything being just as they were before, why then doesn't this result in complete copies of themselves?

----------


## Frobisher

I recall once Lobo getting chopped into little pieces and gleefully blasting all the ensuing mini-Lobos to mulch, because there can only be one Main Man. On the other hand, pretty sure on another occasion he got blown to pieces and his dismembered hand fastened all the parts back together with a staple gun.

Deadpool has similar comedy based regeneration powers, though I don't think his independent parts have ever grown back into Deadpools. Normally he has to lug his legs, arm or whatever around with him until he gets a chance to reattach them.

Wolverine's regeneration has run the gamut from him needing several days to heal, having nearly been fatally injured, to being stripped right down to just an adamantium skeleton and growing back from that. Even at the more grounded end, he never really seems to have eat an enormous amount to fuel the growth, so I guess the flesh just spontanously generates out of thin air.

So the answer is - it depends.

----------


## Phoenixx9

> I recall once Lobo getting chopped into little pieces and gleefully blasting all the ensuing mini-Lobos to mulch, because there can only be one Main Man. On the other hand, pretty sure on another occasion he got blown to pieces and his dismembered hand fastened all the parts back together with a staple gun.
> 
> Deadpool has similar comedy based regeneration powers, though I don't think his independent parts have ever grown back into Deadpools. Normally he has to lug his legs, arm or whatever around with him until he gets a chance to reattach them.
> 
> So the answer is - it depends.


Except in Deadpool 2 movie, he had upper and lower portions carried away, but they did not reattach. It appeared that only the upper torso section regrew over time.  The lower half was not seen.  So perhaps it just depends.......?

----------


## Option38

> My thought though is that, I also remember years ago, in a wolverine comic, wolverine was blown up in a car crash and all the flesh vaporized from hid body, but his healed up rapidly, since that writer decided to play it his healing was faster then the flash could run, obviously a writing decision.


We may be thinking of the same scene, but in "Havok & Wolverine: Meltdown" (circa 1989), Wolvie goes into a fiery reactor core, his flesh is burned away and he's almost a walking skeleton at one point. He barely slows down. I thought that instance was a little over-the-top. I suppose you could "No Prize" it by saying that his healing powers were boosted, somehow, by the radiation leak.

In the early 80's run of X-men, I think he was absent for an issue or two, so he could heal up properly from a big fight.

So yeah: "it depends".

----------


## Sutekh

> What I want to know though, when you have this kind of advanced healing on a character, one who can heal up their entire body from a single cell, like all thats left of them is a foot or finger, and they can reform completely from that. What happens when if you have say two fingers left after an explosion, or say the character simply has their hand cut off. Does this process spawn a second identity character like two wolverines, deadpools or lobos? If they can heal up completely from one piece of themselves, with full memories and everything being just as they were before, why then doesn't this result in complete copies of themselves?


This happens with Lobo, but is generally treated (as with most things to do with Lobo) as a joke.

Wolverine, Deadpool, etc. do not grow multiple copies if they lose limbs, and the general assumption seems to be that the part with the head/heart in it grows the rest, while the severed limbs or whatnot just die (if not re-attached).

Now, which part grows a new Wolverine if someone cuts off his head?  Does the head grow a new body, or the body grow a new head?  Or both?  (Interestingly, the grown-from-the-head Wolverine wouldn't have an adamantium skeleton or claws, just an adamantium skull, while the body-that-grew-a-new-head Wolverine would have adamantium claws and bones, but not an adamantium skull!)

In any event, it sounds like something we need to get a research grant and explore.  I'll bring a sharp knife.  You go subdue a Wolverine for our research.  I'll wait here.   :Smile:

----------


## icctrombone

Comics are always the home of unbelievable and impossible events. If you think about it too much, It will ruin the silliness of the stories. Where does someone like wolverine get the additional flesh needed to " grow" back an arm or whatever.

----------

